# Chalk line with a fine line?



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> I wait until I need $500.00 worth of stuff, then I don't feel so bad about spending $1000.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that caulking gun actually work well? I always thought it was a gimmick.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't have a Tajima dripless gun, but I do have a Dripless brand gun. I have moved it to my backup in favor of a Kobalt that keeps consistent pressure on the tube on the recommendation of Super Seal on here. I find it easier to make a nice clean bead because I have a consistent flow of caulk as opposed to it starting and stopping every time I grab/release the trigger.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Put this in your chalk box. Snaps about a 0.05 mm line.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/100LB-Dyneema...hunting-fishing&ie=UTF8&qid=1430136811&sr=1-7
> 
> Tom


We use Spider Wire braided line.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

What is a good size fishing line for snapping lines on concrete. that's about 90% of what I use a box for


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

I find the tajima caulking guns are good for warm weather. Once it's freezing and colder I find them a little too stiff for my liking.
As for their chalk lines I started getting the black plastic jam free ones and they keep going 2+ years later of framing. My red one didn't barely make a year.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

scottktmrider said:


> What is a good size fishing line for snapping lines on concrete. that's about 90% of what I use a box for


Depends on how wide of a line you like. Any braided fishing line will work. TNT mentioned the Spyder Wire line, I think I have that in one of my boxes.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Does that caulking gun actually work well? I always thought it was a gimmick.


Yes, I've used Justins', finally got my own. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spyrus said:


> I find the tajima caulking guns are good for warm weather. Once it's freezing and colder I find them a little too stiff for my liking.
> As for their chalk lines I started getting the black plastic jam free ones and they keep going 2+ years later of framing. My red one didn't barely make a year.


I'm an old guy, don't work outside when it's freezing.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

For any chalk line the Tajima chalk will give you a better line. It is ground much finer than any other chalk I've seen.

Tom


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried some old Fireline brand braided fishing line before and it didn't hold the chalk that well. I ended doing what Tom said and loaded up my Irwin's with Tajima chalk and they snap much nicer lines now.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BBuild said:


> I tried some old Fireline brand braided fishing line before and it didn't hold the chalk that well. I ended doing what Tom said and loaded up my Irwin's with Tajima chalk and they snap much nicer lines now.


Spiderwire


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

BBuild said:


> I tried some old Fireline brand braided fishing line before and it didn't hold the chalk that well. I ended doing what Tom said and loaded up my Irwin's with Tajima chalk and they snap much nicer lines now.


What's different about the tajima chalk, I do metal framing so most of my use is snapping lines on concrete but I still like a bold and semi fine line. and snapping long walls I like to pull it tight and make the apprentices finger bleed, lol


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

scottktmrider said:


> What's different about the tajima chalk, I do metal framing so most of my use is snapping lines on concrete but I still like a bold and semi fine line. and snapping long walls I like to pull it tight and make the apprentices finger bleed, lol


I think Tajima grinds it much finer than other chalks I have used.

Tom


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

scottktmrider said:


> What's different about the tajima chalk, I do metal framing so most of my use is snapping lines on concrete but I still like a bold and semi fine line. and snapping long walls I like to pull it tight and make the apprentices finger bleed, lol


I have both the chalk, and the snap line dye, if I'm not mistaken. 

The chalk seems a little finer, and lighter in color than an Irwin brand.

The dyes snap nice crisp lines, they don't wash away easy, either. 

Don't pull a tajima line tooooo tight, it won't snap well. They even mention that on the box.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

The Tajima chalk definitely seems finer than other brands. It's like baby powder and gives a more crisp and bold line. 

I've found if I don't overfill it I get much better results . Too much chalk gives a fuzzy and blurry line. If the line seems to be holding too much chalk I give it a light flick before laying it on the mark.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> I have both the chalk, and the snap line dye, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> The chalk seems a little finer, and lighter in color than an Irwin brand.
> 
> ...


What's the reason you can't pull it tight. I guess a thinner line wouldn't need to be pulled as tight as regular line,huh?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

scottktmrider said:


> What's the reason you can't pull it tight. I guess a thinner line wouldn't need to be pulled as tight as regular line,huh?


Squeezes the braiding together, so it loses chalk.


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> I'm an old guy, don't work outside when it's freezing.
> 
> Tom


http://www.newborncaulkguns.com/category/area/products/x-tender-models :thumbup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

jimwalter said:


> still thick enough for framing?
> 
> those tajimas are damn near invisible on osb



Use black masons chalk......it's like a fine tipped sharpie line.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spyrus said:


> http://www.newborncaulkguns.com/category/area/products/x-tender-models :thumbup:


The caulk tube at the end would be to heavy for me.:whistling

Tom


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Use the red Tajima for framing.
> 
> Tom


I use black......never looked back.

If I need to make a "correction" then out comes RED.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Tajima's are alright. I prefer the Neo by Shinwa. Probably not a framers chalk box. 

http://www.amazon.com/Shinwa-Chalk-...qid=1430695001&sr=8-1&keywords=neo+chalk+line


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Auto rewind?

That's cute.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I guess it's cute. 

Didn't realize I posted a link to the auto rewind.

I use this one. Again it's not a rough carp's chalk line. Not really into colored chalks either. White only. 

http://www.amazon.com/Shinwa-Chalk-..._indust_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CTCS3QR2JC6TNTPZKK1


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Its purple now. That's cute too.

Haha. I'm teasing. 

What kind of line is on it, is it braided or that twisted cotton?

I like that it comes with a pin, but the hook looks cheap. Like the kind that comes on an $8 Irwin that always slips off anything you hook it on. I see you do mainly finish work, so you don't need anything crazy heavy duty. 

I may need to make an Amazon purchase just to see how the other half lives. :thumbup:


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

It's braided


----------

